# help with fox's and chinchillas



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok so i'm new to the show mice thing in general so can anyone help me out here alittle?. so i got a load of stock a couple of weeks ago, A blue pair from matt and some pew and cream, which i'm not worryed about, now please correct me if i'm way of the mark but my fox's and chinchilla dont seem to be anywhere near the same size as the others? are fox's and chin generally smaller or are have they still got lots of growing to do? they where young when i got them just coming out of hopper stage so maybe its just that?


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

There is no reason they should be smaller than the blues, however PEW is one of the largest varieties of show mice due to the ease of selection with that color. In darker mice you must cull for white tail tips and toes, but in light colored mice those are not noticeable. Therefor, you are able to select solely for type and body conformation without having to worry about color faults as much.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

the blue's arnt far off the pew tbh they are a really good size, just the fox's are on the smaller size really i think i'll just keep an eye on them for a few more weeks and maybe wieght them or measure them some way then i can see if they are getting bigger or are full grown


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Artuntaure said:


> the blue's arnt far off the pew tbh they are a really good size


   

no seriously, the chins and fox were a lot younger than the blues or PEW. Wait until they are over 12 weeks and then judge on size.

they may have been on the smaller side, remember its usual for breeders to hold back their better stock.

no worries tho just get breeding them, size is an easy one to fix (alledgedly :? )


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah you know the big pew doe you saw, the one you liked, Queenie's not far off her now i'll show comparaion pic's tonight, but the fox's are alot smaller, i'm planning on putting the black fox with the blue buck too and hopefully get some blue fox's either 1st gen or second need them for my bigger goal of Blue Burmese..... so that should improve the size coz the blue bucks a good size though his been naughty and kept going on his wheel so much his tails curved over so wheel had to come out , need them for my bigger goal of Blue Burmese.....


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

wheels are a nightmare. get him a flying saucer wheel. I am just about to purchase them for my boxes.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

thats what i have his still curved over only one whos did though


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Some of my ASFs have curled tails, and I have never given them a wheel.
I think some of them do it for show sometimes, and others do it for balance. I don't know why they keep them that way though. :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm sorting out some pics for you matt so you can feel good about your blues lol i dont know if its just this sister though


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

there you go. the blue is the blue doe from Matt aka Shiprat the pew is show line from Joe bennett, the bucks are slightly bigger then the doe's but i used the doe's coz i didnt what the bucks fighting in my hand lol


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Oooh, nice Blue! So dark! Lucky you!

Shiprat, you can pack your "unwanteds" off to me in the States anytime! :lol:


----------

